# UK HGV to NZ Class 5



## Graham798 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi

Some advice please, we have just submitted our EOI, my wife is a Nurse and she is the principle applicant. I'm a 50 year old manager in the UK with a large company but do not expect to pick up the same type of position in NZ. I have had a HGV Class 1 for a number of years but never actually driven for a living. I believe I can transfer my license on completion of an NZ theory test, is that correct? Has any of the forum members made the move to NZ and started driving class 5's. Prior to moving over I intend to get some work experience driving for some agencies. Any thoughts would be welcome as I'm concerned that whilst my wife will have a job I may find it hard to find one.


----------

